# Projector Mount & DD Ceiling



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

This may be a dumb question, but here goes:
How have people installed their ceiling mounted projectors when the ceiling is suspended from clips and hat channel and consists of double drywall and green glue? I assume one wants to avoid screwing into the wood joists as that defeats the purpose of the clips and hat channel. But I don't want to rely on just drywall to hold up the projector over everybody's head! 

Obviously this "problem" has been tackled before, but not by me... :huh:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What is done is that you make sure there is an extra row of clips and channel. Do the first layer where you want to hang the PJ out of MDF, then drywall the 2nd layer. No isolation lost and your mount is going into wood.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

You could also do the entire 1st layer as OSB. That way, should you ever want to hang something from the wall, you will be able to screw/nail into wood rather than having to use drywall anchors.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

osb will handle more weight then mdf and wont warp. since it is behind the drywall I would go with thicker osb.

If you have access above or in new construction put blocking of 2x4 horizontally between the joists. It will hold more weight than needed and will be less than $4


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Problem with the blocking is that it then ties things back to the joists that he just spent a lot of time isolating.

Bryan


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmm, all good advice. Unfortunately I installed the ceiling thinking I'd be shelf mounting the projector. Then I got the ceiling mount with the projector, and want to use it. I don't want to take a section of the ceiling down - I would think molly bolts would provide enough strength if I used 8 or so spread out a bit?


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

I'm not sure I've seen molly bolts with 1-1/4" before the expansion part, but if there is, I'm sure it would hold the weight. I would probably recommend toggle anchors like these







or these









In any case, good anchors installed correctly should have no issue holding the projector to the drywall, the question is will the added weight bring the drywall down from the hat channel, where all you have is drywall screws going into 25 gauge steel. The weight limit on hat channel and clips is 36 pounds per clip. If you figure out how many clips the drywall panel you will be mounting to is hanging on, multiply that by 36 and subtract the weight of the two layers of drywall, you'll get how many pounds you should be able to add to it, and hopefully that is more than the weight of the projector.


----------

